# Ghost Aufkleber



## Thrawn (9. Mai 2002)

Verkaufe ein Aufkleberset von Ghost bei Ebay. Besonders interessant für die, die, wie ich, kein Logo auf dem Steuerrohr haben und das irgendwie vermissen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1827195362


----------



## roemie (25. Mai 2002)

hast Du noch welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thrawn (25. Mai 2002)

Nur noch die, die ich bei Ebay eingestellt habe. Sorry. Aber die Auktion läuft ja noch ne Ecke


----------



## roemie (25. Mai 2002)

Der link zur Auktion führt aber zu einer, die schon abgelaufen ist!


----------



## Thrawn (25. Mai 2002)

Upsi, mein Fehler, ich hatte das ein bißchen verpeilt hier.

Hab heute noch neue eingestellt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1831810182


----------



## ghost_rider_94 (6. November 2008)

Hey wisst ihr wo ich ghost-aufkleber sonst noch auser ebay herkrieg auf www.ghost-bikes.com   gibts welche nur ich frag mich wie man die von der ghost-homepage bestellen kann   in ebay sin zurzeit welche innen nur die sehn net grad so richtig gut aus

wisst ihr da weiter?


----------

